# Hot Trend? Spectator Shoes



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2008)

it seems that very fashionable this fall are these spectator shoes which are totally retro-40s (which I know some of you will LOVE)










(I wasn't able to find pictures of the exact shoe, but you get the idea)

I actually thought these were HIDEOUS, mostly because people seem to be wearing them with high waisted short shorts and tights (ewww)

BUT, then I saw a woman try them on who was wearing tailored pants - and they looked gorgeous! I tried them on, and they're amazingly comfortable too! (most of the ones which are out in OZ at the moment have much thicker heels, which are obviously more comfortable)

SO: what do you guys think of them? ugly? attractive? they seem to be everywhere, but would you wear them? I think they're a difficult trend to rock. What about you?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

I have a pair.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 16, 2008)

oooh, Shaundra, what are they really called? because when I have been googling them nothing comes up! what did the box call them?

AND: what do you wear them with? have a picture?


----------



## Karren (Feb 16, 2008)

Ewwwwww..... LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh, Shaundra, what are they really called? because when I have been googling them nothing comes up! what did the box call them?
AND: what do you wear them with? have a picture?





I haven't warn them! lol. And I threw away the box. But I'll see if I can find something online.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ewwwwww..... LOL Of course you don't like it! It's menswear inspired! lol!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 16, 2008)

i love these shoes, i allready have a pair that i wear with my black pants.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 17, 2008)

These are the type of shoes we're talking about, right? I believe they can also be referred to as Oxford Pumps. But I could be wrong. lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2008)

yes, those are the ones! they look quite good with a longer skirt, but I think I'd like them best with wide tailored pants like sailor pants


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes, those are the ones! they look quite good with a longer skirt, but I think I'd like them best with wide tailored pants like sailor pants I agree.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2008)

hhhmm.. here are my visualisations:









lol now I'll be quiet and see what everyone else thinks


----------



## bCreative (Feb 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ewwwwww..... LOL I was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 17, 2008)

Love those shoes!!!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 17, 2008)

Me dont like those shoes


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 17, 2008)

Ohhhh yes! I have a pair of these, these are the ones I have.






I wear mine with a pair of grey tailored pants and a little fitted black cap sleeve shirt. Or a high waisted skirt, noth with a bare leg though..usually with some pantyhoes.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, I knew these shoes would divide us. I hated them myself at first. Now I'm leaning toward them, but I think I'd only wear them with pants at first





Bec, where did you get yours? and how much? they seem to be around $150 everywhere I've seen them (mollini and shoo biz)


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 17, 2008)

They are expensive over here, I too have seen them in Shoo Biz. I don't mind them with the thicker heel though, it can look nice.

I got mine from this website. They're $44.90..so about $50 AU.

Spectator Oxford Pumps


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 17, 2008)

I have an old pair in my closet....what's old is new, again.



They're pretty much a classic staple. I've always loved wearing them with tailored clothing.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 17, 2008)

Personally I would not buy them but I think they will look good with long tailored pants. With a skirt Yuk....


----------



## Maysie (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't like them personally...


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 17, 2008)

Ack.


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 17, 2008)

nope do not like them


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice-but not me.


----------



## KimC2005 (Feb 18, 2008)

At first, I didn't like them.. but like you Rosie they are growing on me..


----------



## hellsbells (Feb 19, 2008)

I love them!


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 19, 2008)

Caca.

Although the ones that are all white/beige/or grey are better looking.


----------



## AquaBlu (Feb 19, 2008)

I like them with the right outfit.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 19, 2008)

i like the ones to the left, the ones to the right look like nurse's shoes or something like that, but with the right outfit they definitely look nice.


----------

